# Kessil AP 700



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Pricing and release (September) finally announced. I'm a bit shocked at the price 949 and who knows how much that will be in cnd next month probably an additional $50 or more then it is today. Of course the light is effectively useless to me even if I wanted to shell out that much as it covers a 4 foot radius and I have a 6 foot tank. 2 would be overkill on both the wallet and the tank and using 1 with existing kessil's would cancel out some of the features I'd be paying for on the AP 700. I hope it will at least slightly reduce the price of the A360's as I wouldn't mind more of them.


----------

